# Rusty Corner Bead - What To Do?



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

More fun in the new house.

The drywall man did the usual lame job of sanding the corner beads and left that little bit of compound that gets knocked off, taking the paint with it, the first time someone brushes it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.:furious:

Why can't they simply run a sanding sponge over the beads??

The really scary part, I'm finding rust under the paint when I sand them!!! 

What now?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Oct 17, 2009)

WoodySoCo said:


> More fun in the new house.
> 
> The drywall man did the usual lame job of sanding the corner beads and left that little bit of compound that gets knocked off, taking the paint with it, the first time someone brushes it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.:furious:
> 
> ...


How much rust? Is this in a humid area, like a bathroom?

It's not unusual to see a little bit of rust on metal corner bead. If it worries you, sand it down a little, prime it with a good quality primer, patch any areas, prime again, then paint.

:thumbsup:


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a ton of rust, but it is showing through the paint in some places.


New construction, but 2 years old and within 2 miles of the ocean. Builder has kept it at 53 F during the winter. Not sure about our hot humid summers.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Woody,
This is no big thing. The sanding sponge is a good idea. Just lightly run the sponge down each corner bead once or twice and go to the hardware or paint store and pick up an aerosol can of BIN stain killer. Give it a once up and once down squirt and you're down. No more rust. It's sealed.


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

A sanding sponge wouldn't remove the paint, primer and mud on the bead, so I used 100 grit to strip it clean.

Did I strip off the galvanizing and expose rust-prone cheap steel?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

WoodySoCo said:


> A sanding sponge wouldn't remove the paint, primer and mud on the bead, so I used 100 grit to strip it clean.
> 
> Did I strip off the galvanizing and expose rust-prone cheap steel?


Woody, you did what was normal and required. Why it happened, that it happened doesn't matter. Sand it to clean metal and do what spraygunn suggested and you're good to go. Or, it you have any spray metal primer laying around use that.


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks to all!:thumbup:

Joe, glad to see you chime in- I've read many of your posts and I like the way you think, but even better, your objective, unbiased, and thoughtful responses to folks in need of help.:thumbup:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

WoodySoCo said:


> Thanks to all!:thumbup:
> 
> Joe, glad to see you chime in- I've read many of your posts and I like the way you think, but even better, your objective, unbiased, and thoughtful responses to folks in need of help.:thumbup:


I love you Woody:laughing:. Seriously, thanks for your kind words. It's my pleasure to help those willing to learn and advance in their skills. Guys like you are why I'm here and make my efforts worthwhile.


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Just got back from 6 hours of cutting caulk, prepping, and a little priming.

I'm beat.

And I have yet more questions for you Joe!:laughing:

I'll start a new thread.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

WoodySoCo said:


> Just got back from 6 hours of cutting caulk, prepping, and a little priming.
> 
> I'm beat.
> 
> ...


By popular demand, huh? Christ, what did I get myself into. :laughing:
After tomorrow a.m., I'll be sporadic online till Wednesday night Woody, so I won't be ignoring you. I'm sure you'll survive.:laughing:
I know what you're going through. Cutting failed caulk is no fun. Done quite a bit of it in my day.


----------

